# Bzzzzz, Bzzzzzzz



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

So we were wondering today up where I go mountain biking

Bees are the most uncaring beasts when hungry.

Many of my photos today hit about 12meg there was so much detail. Unfortunately I had to crop, down size so a 1 meg file could be uploaded.

The First 5 are the full pictures of about 70, But extremely downsized but not cropped. The remainder I will get around to posting are cropped down and downsized still to make a 1 meg file. Lost a lot of detail

If anyone wants for some strange reason I can upload somewhere the full file/s about 185meg. These are untouched shot in P mode 80ASA vivid on regular sharpness etc, Canon A Series


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Stunning photos James, excellent.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Wow, James. You take an excellent picture.

I especially love this one. Great contrast in the colours and the foreground/background.










and what's with that blue sky? not seen much of that for a while round here.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Gobsmacked - and speechless.

Awsome


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks. look better in full file size!! I was thinking after on the close up of the bees i could have tried one notch up on the exposure adjustment but would have still shot on center weighted

that one shot under the trees was the largest file size about 13meg out of an A720 8MP


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Fall is arriving so thought I would bump these. Also to remind what a simple older version Canon A series can do, aside from my amazing watch pics. full size are amazing


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

The image looking up at through the trees is just stunning - thanks for sharing James :notworthy:

Edit: For some reason I am unable to quate the picture above - don't know why?


----------



## smartidog (Feb 28, 2009)

WOW James, absolutely stunning pics, no wonder your watch pics

always look so good!!

Jon


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Brilliant stuff James, I took some bee pics in Switzerland I should look them out, but know yours are nicer already LOL


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Truly amazing photos James. Absolutely stunning. :notworthy:


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

Excellent photos - can never get my macro shots so sharp, even on a tripod. Jealous


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Great shots again James!

Mark


----------



## Alexm (Jul 30, 2009)

lovely colours


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Glorious shots James, love the hoverfly too. Did you manage to get any in flight?

Andy


----------



## SjhC (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi James,

Nice pictures, and yes we are finally having some decent fall weather again here in Ontario. Lets hope it continues.

Scott

(SjhC)


----------

